# Attic Window wall quilt



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I wanted to try my hand at an attic window traditional quilt but decided that rather than having yellow windows I wanted to see something out of mine. Here is what I came up with.


----------



## vickles (Oct 25, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## LindaDH (Mar 4, 2013)

Very nice. I'll have to learn how to do this.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very nice .


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

God's Girl said:


> I wanted to try my hand at an attic window traditional quilt but decided that rather than having yellow windows I wanted to see something out of mine. Here is what I came up with.


That's awesome! I've done the same thing, but it was years ago. Yours turned out perfect! :sm24:


----------



## Dtheisen (Feb 10, 2011)

Beautiful! I need to try this!


----------



## mitka (Jul 3, 2013)

Beautiful. I would love to learn that.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Excellent idea and execution. It's a beautiful view! Can't say enough...it's wunder ful! The sashing is perfect ????????


----------



## turtle58 (Mar 1, 2014)

I love it. You did a great job. :sm02:


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Perfect


----------



## annguttridge (Nov 27, 2012)

Great idea,well made


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

It's beautiful I love it


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful. I'm so glad you put something to look at out the windows. It turned out so pretty.
Such a great masterpiece.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Fantastic!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

that is awesome..


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

How very clever.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Good job! What a good idea. I've made window blocks but never thought of a whole scene.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty. This is on my list. One of these days.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is so pretty!! Your idea is genius!!! So beautifully made too!!!!!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Super!


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Beautiful. Love the way it turned out.
Dick


----------



## aussiebead (Sep 22, 2015)

Love it


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. Fantastic job.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

That is a very interesting idea,and very well executed.


----------



## JanOS (Aug 30, 2013)

On my want to try list. When you use the scene do you cut the part of the panel off where the windo frame crosses a view? Very pretty.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Great idea!


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Very well done!


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow beautiful work


----------



## DerbyMom (Sep 24, 2016)

It is just beautiful.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I love it..it's beautiful~


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Where would I ever begin to do this? Such beautiful work!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## toto (May 27, 2011)

Love it and the idea. Are there instructions somewhere?


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!! I would be so pleased with my self if I had made that. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Vivki (Sep 29, 2015)

One of my favorite patterns, yours is beautiful


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

A beautiful use of a printed panel!


----------



## Lynnknits (Feb 15, 2016)

ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!!! When I retire, and have more time, I am going to get back into quilting - yours is so inspiring!


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

Just lovely. You are so clever.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

It's wonderful!


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

maureenb said:


> that is awesome..


I agree. Wonderful job.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It is absolutely nice and wintery. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

I love it! Awesome job!!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Great job, how fun it must be to look at it!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh my! That is Spectacular!!


----------



## Rjhalford8 (Dec 21, 2016)

How gorgeous! Never did one of these. Will have to try one


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

A great idea - love it.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

What a great idea. It's so pretty!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

wow.


----------



## IslandNana (Nov 6, 2014)

Wonderful and creative job! What a gorgeous scene out your 'windows'. You have given me an idea for a panel I wanted to do up for a wall hanging. Enjoy your 'view'.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

very clever! :sm24: I love it


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

that is a brilliant idea!


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Absolutely divine!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh I like that. I bet it was fun to watch it come to life. Enjoy!!

Where did you find such a great panel?


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

Absolutley beautiful, you will get years of pleasure 'looking' out your window


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## rose54 (Jul 4, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

You did a great job!
Moonieboy


----------

